# mini skidsteer - wheel vs. track



## sunolbob (Mar 12, 2012)

Greetings,

I have been looking for some time to buy a used (not much luck on that)
Dingo, Boxer, Kanga or ? mini skidsteer.

My question is stability of the wheel version vs. the tracked version.

Machine would be used on a small ranch to do quite a bit of trenching, drilling and clean-up. The terrain is slightly hilly, in fact I had hoped the new machine would be more maneuverable and go places my 30 hp 4wd tractor will not go or places I don't feel safe with the tractor. Being able to jump off the thing gives me some twisted sense of security.

I believe the tracked versions offer the best ground stability however I see an awful lot of wheeled skidsteers doing a lot of interesting stuff.

Turf damage is not a problem. Getting stuck in the mud is however.

The thing that concerns me is the 15 degree angle restriction I have read.

Anybody have experience using one on slightly hilly terrain ? Not talking about mountain climbing however 15 degrees doesn't seem like much 

Any input would be appreciated.

Bob


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Tracks.

But I don't have any experience with the mini on wheels, so I am somewhat biased in my opinion. 

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a tracked mini and it's easy to flip regardless of the angle. They are just inherently unstable machines especially when carrying a load.

I also have a wheeled machine and it has flipped too. On terrain you would not expect. Even hitting a deep rut can flip it unless you are VERY careful.


----------



## MDLandscape (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a Track Cat 259b and I would never use wheels--sorry I'm biased. Your impact in terms of compaction is greatly reduced so you aren't destroying soil structure, tracks offer so much more in mud than wheels. Wheels also create much greater ruts over time. 
You could roll any machine, which we never have, it just comes down to experience and paying attention. Since the tracks are wider than the wheels and you have much greater surface area on the ground at any given time, your chances of rolling it are minimal. If you know how to operate on a hill, rolling over shouldn't even b an issue. 
Personally, I'd go for the tracks.... Hands down!


----------



## Hck (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a wheeled kanga. We have used it for 10 or so years now, for the limited acess jobs we do it pays for itself over and over. A few times I have wished it was tracked ,however would hesitate to replace it with another wheeled when the time came. Really can't say enough good things about it!


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

Ive had a wheeled kanga for almost 7 years now and it has paid for itself 100x over

as far as tipping and stability, I can't speak for others experience, but I've never had one iota of stability issues, and i've done' some seriously questionably things with it, I can have a bucket filled with dirt boomed up to squeeze through a tight spot, and while you do have to be carfull, i've never come close to tipping it, then again I'm 230# standing on the the back of it


wheeled has better speed than the tracks are cheaper initially to buy, maintain and replace tires for than a tracked, as far as traction, with some decent AG lug tires on it no problems

I can see a tracked unit having advantage in bucket/scooping situations, 

turf damage is more of a concern with wheeled, making gentle arcs and 3 point turns are needed to minimise damage


----------

